

Ask HN: Rate my MVP (Newspaper iOS App for the Guardian) - iamclovin

Link is http://todaysnewsapp.com<p>Based on the concepts of Phil Gyford's Today's Guardian http://guardian.gyford.com
======
michael_dorfman
Sounds great! I signed up.

When will the app actually be available?

~~~
iamclovin
We're aiming to submit to the App Store in 7-10 days. The iPad app is done,
we're working on making it universal and testing on multiple devices.

------
iamclovin
Clickable link: <http://todaysnewsapp.com>

------
pietrofmaggi
Nice design!

How it renders on iPhone/iPod Touch smaller screen?

~~~
iamclovin
Do you mean the website or the actual app? We're in the process of making it
universal but so far it looks great on the iPhone as well.

Will post iPhone/iPod Touch screenshots soon.

~~~
pietrofmaggi
The actual app.

I'll wait the screenshot, thanks.

